# Mixing in a 55 g Malawi



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

In my 55 i am going to put:
1 Yellow Lab
1 Midnight Mloto
2 Nyerei
Male Ruby Red
1 Eureka Red
1 Red Empress
1 Ruby Green Hap
1 Trewavasae Mpanga Red

I am relatively new to the hobby. So if any of these species are too agressive or wont work. Please tell me. Also how many fish max in a 55. And how long do Malawi cichlids live for? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Why one of each except for the Nyerei? Are you going for an all male tank?


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

I like the the color males. Show but i only wish to try and breed the Nyerei. Is a all male tank bad? Can i breed two different species at once?


----------



## cbkirby (Nov 9, 2007)

Been there, same size tank too. Your fish will not be happy that way. If you want them to be happy, and not be nipping and killing, they should be in harems . 1 male to 2-3 females in your size tank.

That's how nature intended it for them, just like the rocks we add and high pH we keep.

Then you'll get to have fry which is cool.

Cichlids purpose in life is to breed! You don't have to breed them or do anything. I just let nature take it's course and the fry who survive to reach a nice size I give to the pet store.

If the alpha male isn't happy, nobodies happy!


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

My Eureka Red is acting very agressibe to my Ruby Red? I have also read they dont do good in 55 g tanks. Has anyone had anything similar.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

try to avoid similar color fish. They look at eachother as competition and dont like competition.

Try picking 3 or 4 types of fish you want to breed and get one male and two or three females. Try to keep the number of females the same for each fish.

BTW, yellow labs and trewvasae arent peacocks (aulonocara) so males and females have great color and will be more aggressive than you're peacocks.


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

Is that a general rule for Mbuna that the male and femals both have good colors? And for peacocks and haps only the male possesess good colors?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i cant think of many mbuna with poor female colors. Peacock males are always better looking than females, unless you have a dominant female. I dont know enough about haps to give you an anwser about them


----------

